# Endangered Species Act Relief



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally, relief from the listing process...from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/09/beef-land-groups-applaud-wildlife-services-final-rule-on-endangered-species-act-2016-09-28/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2edec3fd07-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2edec3fd07-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They have the Topeka Shiner in a creek here and on the map they say it goes threw my farm.Threw my farm it is a grass waterway that I bale.There will be some water in it after a heavy rain for a few days but other then that it is dry.I asked them if the Topeka Shiner had legs to make it threw my farm.

Every time they replace a bridge below me where it actually is a creek there is a yr long delay because of studies,etc.Dureing one of those delays where a narrow bridge was to be replaced a neighbor hit the narrow bridge and lost his life.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have two streams that run through our property and in the summer they slow down to a trickle in Spring they run six foot wide 2 foot deep and the water moves rapidly. They run from our farm to the old Union canal then to the Swatara Creek then to the Susquehanna River then to the Chesapeake Bay and then to the ocean. The bog turtle a protected species using some of these areas for habitat and there's constantly someone checking on the bog turtle in this area


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Dad has native pasture land that is habitat for 2 endangered butterflies. The Dakota skipper and Dakota skipperling. FSW sent letters how they were going to be out looking for these butterflies and at the time were proposing to some rules and changes as to how we use our land. Basically no farming it (which we wouldn't as its subirrigated), no haying till after july 15, and some other silly things. A number of local ranchers had a meeting with 2 FSW employees to discuss it. Most ranchers wanted no part of it but we were told we don't get a choice. FSW later sent out a letter that there will be no management changes needed on any of this land. Pretty much a big waste of time and money. The one thing I gathered from that meeting with the FSW, was that they had a lawsuit filed against them by environmental groups to do more to protect these endangered species. The orginal lawsuit had 200+ species listed but the FSW was able to get them to settle for something like 60 species. Made me think we're going to see more of this crap coming.

Spragues pipit was another endangered bird that caused me some grief on an NRCS equip project. Wouldn't allow me to plant trees or disturb the soil in any way on land that was considered native range. Within about a year that got resolved somehow and isn't a problem anymore. When I asked my District conservationalist at the NRCS was this pipit bird looked like he said it looks like any tweety bird you'd prolly shoot with your bb gun as a kid.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Here several years ago, I remember seeing something on PBS I think, but not sure any more, but there was a creek bed in Nevada I think that they had to fence out because there were fish in it. They said the cows were drinking all of the water. It was one of those dry creek beds that runs water only in spring run off. Off course those enviro nuts are so much smarter then the rest of us; at least they think they are.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Regarding how are government protects......got a text from the neighbor at noon yesterday, (we're taking a lunch break), a big gray wolf heading south near our bunkers. Get back to the farm and notice the free ranging chickens are perched on top of the wood pile. Rather unusual I thought. Then we see why , tracks just feet from the heifer barns,feathers scattered about. One less buff orppington. It's the cattle we are custom raising that gives me anxiety.
Not seeking a solution( have one in the case). Just making an observation how screwed up things are, where as you legally have no control ( to protect) your property, again I said legally.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We had a fox raiding our neighbors hen house over the winter. I just waited for it before dawn and shot it with my Mossberg trophy slugster.

Shoot, shovel & shut up.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We don't have fox raiding the hen house, it's mink. Bastards take the heads off the hens and leave the rest.

No endangered species in this area that I'm aware of thank goodness. With all the chatter about butterlies going extinct, my mom planted an insane amount of milkweed, yeah milkweed, the same milkweed that we have tried for a millennia to get out of our fields, my mom plants the damn things... I will say the butterflies are very plentiful in that spot.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I sprayed off 10 acres of milkweed this summer. Got the butterfly killer comments. Note we are at the extreme range of the monarch butterfly and we did not have any milkweed here until the 1980's when it moved in along roadsides.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you want to plant milkweed for the Monarchs, don't plant native perennial milkweed.....plant annual tropical milkweed and the frost smokes it. Get it at the big box discount stores like lowes, home depot, etc.

Regards, Mike


----------

